# Walbro Fuel Pumps



## nitrous_burner (Apr 6, 2005)

I"m looking to buy a 255lph Walbro fuel pump for my 1990 R32 Skyline GTS-t but i've heard some things about the pumps. Is this a good pump to go with, or should I look into something else???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

that or a bosch 040


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

walbro is excellent pump, go for it


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

An R33 GTR or a Z32 TT pump has slightly more cfm capability. Depends on what you want out of the car.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, go GTR pump thats what i got in mine, and i should get about 270+ rwkw out of it, dunno what that is in rwhp??
Plus id say it would be as much if not cheaper than the Walbro.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> An R33 GTR or a Z32 TT pump has slightly more cfm capability. Depends on what you want out of the car.


cfm, I meant lph.......


----------

